# Österreichische user?

## nephros

Ok, wieviele Österreicher gibts, und wieviele sind aus der Provinz?

----------

## hopfe

Komme eigentlich aus Spittal/Drau(Kärnten), bin aber seit fast 3 Jahren wegen meiner Arbeit in Deutschland.

----------

## Qubax

fia innschbruck hat i schu liaba a k do stean, wenn nit sogoa zwoa, weil mia tirola jo a so a schians k hom  :Smile: 

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also I kim jo a aus dem schianen tiroler landle und des mit dia dialakt isch jo so a soch.

I bin jo scho selber gonz verweirrt, aber des mit dem "k" stimmt. I hat no niemonden "brugg" sogn keart.

Wenn mir jetz no wen ausm Ötztal findan tatn, dann hattn ma a super dialekt gschicht.

Niko

----------

## aardvark

Jo, i hoab zehn monat in graaz g'wohnt, zaehlt dess a?

Sonst bin i net a Oestreicher sondern a Niederlaender  :Smile: 

Oaba I mog die sproch hoellisch gern!! 

Na, fiati papa!

Oda is es "Ciao" daweil

Oh ja nebenbei: Mei "frau" ist a richtige Soizbuagerin

----------

## mgerste

Ein echter Nordtiroler  :Smile: 

----------

## nephros

 *Qubax wrote:*   

> fia innschbruck hat i schu liaba a k do stean, wenn nit sogoa zwoa, weil mia tirola jo a so a schians k hom :)

 

des mitm kappa tiroliensis stimmt zwor, owa i bin vu dort, und olle leit de i k(ch)enn sogn "-brugg"

Im iwrign wohn i scho leit longem in graaz, olso vüleicht deisch i mi jo.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

eigentlich aus der provinz (südburgenland) aber seit 2 jahren in der hauptstadt.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

*sing* Ohoh, i'm an alien, i'm a legal alien, i'm a Niederösterreicher in Linz! *sing*   :Laughing: 

----------

## error26

i am more alien than you, the only lonely gentoo uzer aus wien born in südtirol wo olle inschbrugg sogen (siehe posting oben)

gentoo up and running in ottakring, 16. wienergemeindebezirk

----------

## nephros

 *error26 wrote:*   

> i am more alien than you, the only lonely gentoo uzer aus wien born in südtirol wo olle inschbrugg sogen (siehe posting oben)
> 
> 

 

Ich hab gaanz kurz überlegt ob ich eine

"perche non c'e una scelta Bozn?"

Option einbauen soll. Hab dann gedacht, das is ein bissi zu insider ausserdem politisch unkorrekt...

Naja, zu spät...

----------

## nikai

Mir ist Salzburg näher als Innsbruck.

----------

## roock

wohn zwar nur 20 km von Da Hooptstad weg, bin aber trotzdem a Sangt Pötner!

----------

## -ashram-

im moment leb i no in soizbuag... in a boa monat wirds donn wegen studium und co. noch wien gehn  :Smile: 

mfg

----------

## RoeR

meinereiner is a echta void/4ler so wia vüle aundare a nu .. die hom si owa nu net eidrogn .. 

griass vo da grenz (Gmünd/NÖ)

(aber auch schon länger in Wien lebend-i hoff blos nimmer allzulang)

----------

## Robelix

Bin a S'burger in I'bruck...

Gibts eigentlich a wen, der no nit übersiedelt is?

----------

## ro

und i kim vum wundaschen woifgongsee  :Wink: 

----------

## anz

Griaß Eich!

I bin a echta Weanapatzi - mia taugt oba das gonze Laund unhamlich...

... und bin onfgressn wei da Sportcluuub osteign wird.

----------

## gentoo-rick

Schass... wieso muaß i auf Stpöltn klicken... Wern is grod a randl weid weg..

----------

## gwion

obwohl aus der gegend um das überalterte baden in NÖ schliesslich in (nonaned, wo sonst...) wien gelandet (party!! *gg*)

----------

## Stone

i kumm aus eichgraben (is nö) kennt warscheindlich eh keiner   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kampi

 *RoeR wrote:*   

> meinereiner is a echta void/4ler so wia vüle aundare a nu .. die hom si owa nu net eidrogn .. 
> 
> griass vo da grenz (Gmünd/NÖ)
> 
> (aber auch schon länger in Wien lebend-i hoff blos nimmer allzulang)

 

dere bi a woidviadla, owa aus zwedl (eig zwettl). bi owa jetzt a scho 2 johr, oder bessa 4 semester in wean, najo technische informatik studiern hoid...

----------

## thaldyron

Bin eigentlich aus dem Südburgenland -> Provinz aber seit 3 Jahren in Wien.

----------

## getzingj

hallo zusammen

.....in linz beginnt´s.....

ps: 12 points für linz!!!!!!!!!!!!

mfg

Jürgen

----------

